# New beautifully done GTO logo on car seat towels available @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*GTO logo now available on Logo Car Seat Towels*

We've just released a beautiful GTO logo on our seat towels. Check it out below.

----------------

*Car Logo Seat Towels - now with GTO logo!*





----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

looks pretty weak compared to the Corvette or Cadillac covers ... even the bowtie covers look better.
maybe its just a poor picture.

but i think the logo needs to be bigger... or just a big ass GTO stiched into the towel. i wont be getting one


my 2cp worth


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Another vote for weak......even tacky.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Looks cheap but for anyone who throws a towel over their seat when leaving work it would be OK but a blanket would work as well and cheaper.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Those of you who are badmouthing it haven't seen these in person. They are a lot nicer than just a shop towel with a logo on it.

Of course, you are entitled to your opinion, but it might be best to have seen one in person before knocking it. I can tell you that they are extremely popular, even among Corvette folks, so they must be pretty good quality and looking.


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

PFYC said:


> Those of you who are badmouthing it haven't seen these in person. They are a lot nicer than just a shop towel with a logo on it.
> 
> Of course, you are entitled to your opinion, but it might be best to have seen one in person before knocking it. I can tell you that they are extremely popular, even among Corvette folks, so they must be pretty good quality and looking.


i did comment that it might just be a poor quality picture.

but reality, the logo is to small, your giving me logo envy! look at the Corvette guys logo or Cadiliac they cover almost the whole seat where as the GTO logo is but a spec. FTW SIZE MATTERS!:shutme

hint ..
make my logo as big as the dodge ram logo, and stitch "Grand Turismo Omologato" (make it scream muscle) and ill be the first to buy one. 
hell ill make you some artwork for free if you want me to.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

sleepindirty said:


> i did comment that it might just be a poor quality picture.
> 
> but reality, the logo is to small, your giving me logo envy! look at the Corvette guys logo or Cadiliac they cover almost the whole seat where as the GTO logo is but a spec. FTW SIZE MATTERS!:shutme
> 
> ...


I know, I did take that back to the manufacturer. These are new, so the catch 22 is that if they sell well, they will do the logo in mass production and at the same time make it bigger. For now they are being done using embroidery (I believe) as opposed to silkscreen, so the quality of the GTO logo far surpasses the other logos, but at the same time it's smaller.


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

I might buy some .. 34 bucks inst bad and ide rather the real embroidered rather than a silk screen. summer is coming to Texas and that means bathing suits and sweaty nutz. some seat towels are never a bad idea.

awnser me this. some of the towels have a second color edging. do the GTO's? and what color is it .. grey? that would be logical as our interior is edged in grey. do they come blue w/black edging?

man ide love some that are Blue with a big embroidered "GTO" stitched with "Grand Turismo Omologato" under. if its "GTO" rater than a "badge" I could get some for my 66 as well. :cool


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

PFYC said:


> Those of you who are badmouthing it haven't seen these in person. They are a lot nicer than just a shop towel with a logo on it.
> 
> Of course, you are entitled to your opinion, but it might be best to have seen one in person before knocking it. I can tell you that they are extremely popular, even among Corvette folks, so they must be pretty good quality and looking.


Let me just say that I wouldn't expect to hear you say anything negative about them.....just sayin....


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

The edging is black. They are not available in blue. I have asked if they could be trimmed in grey, we'll see what they say.

One of the deciding factors in whether or not we carry something is how many negative things we might have to say about them. So if we're carrying it, you're right, there wouldn't be much negative we'd have to say about them. 

With that being said, everything has its pros and cons. I personally use one of these and here's my own feedback after having one for almost a year.

I'm not really tough on my interiors and take pretty good care of my cars. So I'm not a huge fan of full, custom fit seat covers but there are times when I'd like some extra protection here and there so these are really handy to have. I'd rather have silkscreened logo vs embroidered logo if I only had those to choose from because the silkscreen isn't intrusive when sitting against it. Even more than that though, I would rather have no logo at all for two reasons. One, I'd rather they be invisible, not noticeable at all. Two, I use them in more than one car so the logo just doesn't cut it when its in a different car. But the one I have has come in handy when I've wanted a towel for my beach chair, I've cleaned up more than one spilled mess and it is real nice to be able to simply hang it over the headrest and cover the seat when I'm jumping in the car in muddy mountain biking shorts and jersey. I don't usually have to park my car in the hot sun for extended periods of time, but when I do, I use it to cover the leather seat to keep it cooler in the sun.


----------



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

i got a set of the pontiac towels and i like em. i got them to save my seats from when i drive my car to work. only problem i have is you have to be carful sittin down so the cover dont pull down real hard and rip around the headrest


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks to feedback from here, we have requested and successfully convinced our manufacturer to make the GTO logo much larger. Hopefully we'll have photos soon, but all orders from about a week ago and afterward will be done with the newer, larger logo.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think that is a neat idea, a towel to keep your wet ass from ruining the leather after playing in the lake all day that isn't some ratty old towel from your closet that just sits under your butt.


----------

